# Feral no more!



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

I posted several months ago about a 3 month old feral kitten that I took in. Well, its 5 months later and I think its safe to say that he is now competely tame. He loves to be rubbed especially on his cheeks and above his tail. He comes running when I call his name most of the time and just recently I attempted to pick him up and after a few tries over several days have been successful...he loves to be held! I can't believe it. I'm thrilled that this little boy has turned out to be such a lovable wonderful cat. Its hard to believe that only 5 months ago I could'nt even get within a few feet of him without him hissing and running away. 
I am overjoyed and just wanted to share.  

My avatar is a recent picture of him.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Congratulations opoki!!! What a gorgeous kitty :heart ..it makes you feel soo good when they respond to your love, of course they always do in their own way but it's even better when the communication seems to work..
So you took him in? One way or the other I'm happy for you


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Ooops I just realized you did say you took him in! Best to you two


----------



## jerrybuild (Feb 13, 2005)

well, i hope I HAVE THE LUCK YOUVE SEEM TO HAVE HAD... I just adopted a feral cat yesterday and up until today, didnt even know what a feral cat was! She lets us hold her (FOR TWO SECONDS) , but you can tell she still is stand off-ish...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

jerrybuild, Let your new pet set the schedule. Always allow her to make the first move, whether it is petting or sitting on your lap. Of course, treats and toys are a big help, but let her set the pace! I wish you the best!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I love happy endings. Congratulations on your new beautiful addition.


----------

